# Chip Trucks



## bakerc8

lets see some pics of chip trucks


----------



## WesternSaw

*Big time Chip Haulers!*

Hello backerc8
I do not have any pictures but I can tell you about 2 companies that haul a lot of wood chips in nothern British Columbia.They are Bobell and Lomak.Maybe google them and see what happens.I just made a trip up north and saw many of them haulin.
Lawrence


----------



## bakerc8

is no one going to put pics of there chip trucks?


----------



## roc65

here ya go



IMG]http://i482.photobucket.com/albums/rr189/roc1965/DSC00153.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## roc65

one more time


----------



## DougW

Nice rig


----------



## bakerc8

nice i like it any more


----------



## MuniciPAL

ROC65 nice combo. 
does your chipper leave a little pile under it when done? 
i think my company has one of those and it seems to leave a little pile everywhere it goes. when you turn up the throttle on those it sounds like pure power.


----------



## (WLL)

*our chip truck*


----------



## bakerc8

nice truck are the stubnoses good for pulling


----------



## LTREES

*Lets Get Er Done*

Its what I can afford. And it's reliable.


----------



## cat320

LTREES said:


> Its what I can afford. And it's reliable.



Nothing like those old chevys .your truck looks clean and it gets the job done nothing wrong with that.


----------



## tree MDS

Thats a nice looking old chevy there. I got an 88 GMC 4 wheel that I've done a ton of work to over the years, does anything I ever need it to + allowed me to buy better toys that make more money than a new chip truck - bucket, tractor and another bigger chipper. If you ever change the motor go with a Jasper with the RV cam, all the difference in the world with that cam.


----------



## Pa Tree guy

92 Ford it gets the job done


----------



## Pa Tree guy

here it is sorry about that


----------



## nms0219

That 92 For sale?


----------



## custom8726

(WLL) said:


>



Perfect chip truck!! Well maybe is it 4wheel drive? Diesel? If so perfect if not Dam close. Nice truck!!


----------



## mattmc2003

Ya'll oughta see our old chip truck at work. I work for the county road dept. Its i believa a 76 f500. Rust colored. no guages work. mufflers blown out. rusted through all over. Horrible truck. But dependable though. Always runs good. We just replaced it with a 88 or so model f700 diesel w/ 2 speed. Much better. I'll try to get a picture.


----------



## jtaylor

*Here's mine.*







crappy pic, but you get the idea


----------



## custom8726

jtaylor said:


> crappy pic, but you get the idea



Nice set-up!! Is that the duramax/allison? I have the same chipper 1890 intimadator what engine do you have in the bandit?


----------



## jtaylor

*Thanks!*

The truck is an '07 LMM Duramax/Allison 5500 4x4. My chipper is a 1290H with the 110 hp Cat motor.


----------



## Rftreeman

Here's mine, 1985 GMC ex asplungh 1 ton with chip box and tool box and my chuck and duck 30 some year old chipper, never mind the ghetto master hub caps on the chipper.



click the pic for fullsize view


----------



## treevet

Rftreeman said:


> Here's mine, 1985 GMC ex asplungh 1 ton with chip box and tool box and my chuck and duck 30 some year old chipper, never mind the ghetto master hub caps on the chipper.
> 
> 
> 
> click the pic for fullsize view



That is a nice clean, compact looking rig RF. All self contained with ladder up above and huge tool box. 

Another nice thing about being a treeman....we never have to buy wheel chocks if we don't wanna. LOL


----------



## Rftreeman

treevet said:


> That is a nice clean, compact looking rig RF. All self contained with ladder up above and huge tool box.
> 
> Another nice thing about being a treeman....we never have to buy wheel chocks if we don't wanna. LOL


thanks for the compliment, I was wondering how long it would take someone to notice that piece of wood in front of the tire.........lol


----------



## treevet

We call that an "emergency brake".


----------



## treeslayer666

*Chip Truck*

Here is mine


----------



## treevet

treeslayer666 said:


> Here is mine



That's a beautiful rig. Unusual, interesting color. Removable top? Classy.






Here are my 3 chip trucks, 2 are double duty, 87 F700, 91 Mack Midliner, and one is full time chip, Assplunger box. The 2 log/chip have removable boxes. They are all old but well maintained. I'll follow this with a pict of my other chipper attached to the chipbox truck.


----------



## treevet

treevet said:


> That's a beautiful rig. Unusual, interesting color. Removable top? Classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my 3 chip trucks, 2 are double duty, 87 F700, 91 Mack Midliner, and one is full time chip, Assplunger box. The 2 log/chip have removable boxes. They are all old but well maintained. I'll follow this with a pict of my other chipper attached to the chipbox truck.








This box, nothing at all special, bought from Lewis Truck for 650.00 and drove it home on flat bed dump and bolted it to the bed with fabrication. It can be yanked off with my crane.


----------



## treeslayer666

treevet said:


> That's a beautiful rig. Unusual, interesting color. Removable top?



Thanks for the compliment. The color, unusual is a great way to put it. When I went on my own in 99 I wanted my colors to set my company apart from my competitors. Everyone seems to have red, green or white. If you see a red bucket rolling down the road, you don't know who it is until your next to it.

A good friend of mine owns a body shop and gave me a bunch of color charts and that's what I came up with. People seem to either love it or hate it but everyone definitely knows its me from a mile away.

Oh yea its a 3 piece removable top.


----------



## Rftreeman

nice stuff there guys.......


----------



## Jacob J.

All three of you guys have nice set-ups...


----------



## tree MDS

treeslayer666 said:


> Here is mine



Treeslayer666, thats some sweet stuff right there. How long have you been in buisiness? Funny thing, I allways loved that color - I almost bought a bucket that color, there is a nice opperation here in ct that has everything that color. I always thought that would be nice on a 67 camaro, very nice.
What is that chipper 1590 or 1890? what motor?


----------



## treeslayer666

tree MDS said:


> Treeslayer666, thats some sweet stuff right there. How long have you been in buisiness? Funny thing, I allways loved that color - I almost bought a bucket that color, there is a nice opperation here in ct that has everything that color. I always thought that would be nice on a 67 camaro, very nice.
> What is that chipper 1590 or 1890? what motor?



Thanks for the compliment tree MDS. Ive been in buisness since 1999. The chipper is a 1590 with the Deere 140hp, its no joke. I feel its the best chipper in its class.

Was the bucket a International 4700 with a rear mount Aerial lift AL-50?
If so that was my old bucket. I traded it to ALC when I ordered my 2007 Ford F-750 AL-62 rear mount.


----------



## tree MDS

treeslayer666 said:


> Thanks for the compliment tree MDS. Ive been in buisness since 1999. The chipper is a 1590 with the Deere 140hp, its no joke. I feel its the best chipper in its class.
> 
> Was the bucket a International 4700 with a rear mount Aerial lift AL-50?
> If so that was my old bucket. I traded it to ALC when I ordered my 2007 Ford F-750 AL-62 rear mount.



No the bucket was a versalift vo 55 rear mount, guy out of winsor ct had it. I ended up buying a 6 wheel drive Altec 55-60' rear mount wich I'm fairly happy with. I've got a bandit 250 with supersized infeed and quad rollers+JD 125, still sick in its own right but those intimidators are nice. I know someone that has that same chipper/motor, nice machine. Do you like the drum overall? any problems with it?


----------



## HolmenTree

*Ultimate Chip Truck !*

Too bad the local pulp and paper mill's chip haul is down at the moment here in Manitoba. I would post a pic of a 1000 HP whole tree chipper blowing over 20 cords of chipped up logs into double B-train chip trailers which is pulled by a dual stack Kenworth.


----------



## treeslayer666

*Bandit 1590*

Tree mds, No problems at all with the 1590. I like the drum better than the disk personally just simply because there is no "dead space" between the feed rollers and the drum. Drums take the viney sh*t with no problem.
I started back in 99 with a 250 and loved it. Still do, one thing about the disk 250's is they throw the chips with hella velosity packing chip trucks SOLID. I went with the 1590 because of its capacity to eat everything but the butts.


----------



## treevet

Anybody else prefer to buy an older chip truck and make payments in the form of repairs instead of buying a newer or new truck? The reason being that you can probably buy 3 used trucks for the price of a new one. Also instead of the mandatory monthly payments, you can choose to make your payments in the form of repairs when you choose to do the work.


----------



## tree MDS

treevet said:


> Anybody else prefer to buy an older chip truck and make payments in the form of repairs instead of buying a newer or new truck? The reason being that you can probably buy 3 used trucks for the price of a new one. Also instead of the mandatory monthly payments, you can choose to make your payments in the form of repairs when you choose to do the work.



I love older stuff for just that reason. I realized at some point that I could be working at this forever if I wanted all new stuff.


----------



## nms0219

I stink at fixing stuff, thats why i buy new. or atlest newer.


----------



## Rftreeman

treevet said:


> Anybody else prefer to buy an older chip truck and make payments in the form of repairs instead of buying a newer or new truck? The reason being that you can probably buy 3 used trucks for the price of a new one. Also instead of the mandatory monthly payments, you can choose to make your payments in the form of repairs when you choose to do the work.


you got that right, old = paid for and cheap cost to run it, I have made very few repairs and keeping it legal isn't as much as some would think, less than $700 a year for insurance, tags, inspection and taxes, throw in an oil change every now and then might make it another $100 a year, everything I have is paid for and can't no one come take it away.


----------



## treevet

Rftreeman said:


> you got that right, old = paid for and cheap cost to run it, I have made very few repairs and keeping it legal isn't as much as some would think, less than $700 a year for insurance, tags, inspection and taxes, throw in an oil change every now and then might make it another $100 a year, everything I have is paid for and can't no one come take it away.



I agree, the longer you're in the biz, the better you can get at buying old stuff. I used to take up elaborate projects but now I am a little fussier. I have a LOT of equipment and own everything except a new Dingo and conveyor I just financed at a rock bottom int. and put a good sized down payment. The rest is all paid for and making money.


----------



## TheArborist

*Shopping*

Shopping for a GMC 5500, diesel, chip truck 11-12' box, < $15,000.
Would like to buy soon (before 2009).
Have searched Craigslist, treetrader.com, trucktrader, arborsite.

More ideas? Gotta truck for sale?
Thanks, Bruce


----------



## clawmute

HolmenTree said:


> Too bad the local pulp and paper mill's chip haul is down at the moment here in Manitoba. I would post a pic of a 1000 HP whole tree chipper blowing over 20 cords of chipped up logs into double B-train chip trailers which is pulled by a dual stack Kenworth.



I used to design chipmills that would average 300tph using Carthage 15 knife X 2000 - 2500hp chippers with 30" throats. In surge conditions for 15-30 sec they would do 600tph which often plugged up the take-away conveyors. These mills chipped/chip both hardwoods and pine. Drums we designed were 12ft. dia. by 80 - 100 ft long. Many of the mills are still in operation. Price Industries, Monticello, Ar, ships over 1000 van loads/day of chips, contract chipping for paper mills/export.

Very impressive to see tree length wood going into the horizontal throat of that chipper at 200+ fpm!


----------



## monkeytrimmer

jtaylor said:


> crappy pic, but you get the idea



where did you get your truck from?


----------



## monkeytrimmer

treeslayer666 said:


> Here is mine




thats a neat truck, i like the grill and the box, it looks like the top comes off. but you dont have any boxes for equiptment on that truck.


----------



## treevet

Prob I've had with removable sides is the sides get bent out when crane logs lay on them and then they don't match up when top goes back on. Anyone else see it that way.


----------



## custom8726

treevet said:


> Prob I've had with removable sides is the sides get bent out when crane logs lay on them and then they don't match up when top goes back on. Anyone else see it that way.



Build the sides stronger and you will not have a problem, We have two trucks with removable tops...


----------



## treevet

custom8726 said:


> Build the sides stronger and you will not have a problem, We have two trucks with removable tops...



Got any picts?


----------



## treevet

This kind of hard on sides.


----------



## custom8726

If that channel iron continued up the side it would be much stronger.


----------



## custom8726

This truck has a removable top, it fits this truck and an 4x4 f-350 diesel for tighter spots. notice the channel?


----------



## nms0219

Holy :censored: !?!?! I would say both trucks have quite the load on them. DOT has to love seeing that.


----------



## custom8726

nms0219 said:


> Holy :censored: !?!?! I would say both trucks have quite the load on them. DOT has to love seeing that.



Nothing illegal there.


----------



## treevet

custom8726 said:


> This truck has a removable top, it fits this truck and an 4x4 f-350 diesel for tighter spots. notice the channel?



Yeah you're right been meaning to beef up 2 topless trucks that I have a mutual top for that we boom on like you have but they no longer match up and have been using tarps for chip tops lately.


----------



## treevet

Would love to see a pict of top fitting into bed. Mine bolts down and maybe a dozen bolt holes got to match up on both sides. There has to be a better way.


----------



## custom8726

We just welded 4 solid pins to the top and then drilled four holes one size bigger for the pins to drop in. It serves two purposes, #1 no need to keep track of nuts and bolts, striped bolts, etc.. #2 The pins hold the rest of the top up off the channel so you can set the top in the channel and then just slide the top forward untill it drops in by hand ( much easier)... You should com-along the sides back to where they need to be and then add channel up the sides. Don't forget to continue the channel underneath so the bed cant flex.


----------



## nms0219

custom8726 said:


> Nothing illegal there.



I was more concerned with the first Pic. Around me anyway the DOT has been anything but pleasant to deal with.


----------



## treevet

Yeah I tried that a few months ago prior to getting hit with a hurricane here. Just got slowed up enough now to re address it. It needs more than that as when I come a longed the sides up to each other they are no longer a straight edge they are so bent. I will get time soon to straighten them out and the pin set up sounds right on. I like that side ladder you got too. If I felt like doing them over again I would prob go with barn doors (tailgate) as the single door is a problem sometimes.


----------



## treevet

nms0219 said:


> I was more concerned with the first Pic. Around me anyway the DOT has been anything but pleasant to deal with.



Never exchanged a word with DOT in 40 years in biz. My loads are all secure when they go down the road. That load was on very a short run. It was one of 2 loads that came off one tree and they kept all the firewood size stuff. Golf and country club 1/4 mi behind truck and it went 2 streets over into a yard for firewood.


----------



## custom8726

treevet said:


> Yeah I tried that a few months ago prior to getting hit with a hurricane here. Just got slowed up enough now to re address it. It needs more than that as when I come a longed the sides up to each other they are no longer a straight edge they are so bent. I will get time soon to straighten them out and the pin set up sounds right on. I like that side ladder you got too. If I felt like doing them over again I would prob go with barn doors (tailgate) as the single door is a problem sometimes.



Yeah, in hindsight double doors would have been better, but the single works just fine 90% of the time. Its that time a year again so hopefully by spring the fleet will be 100% again. It's kinda fun fabricating stuff on your down time..


----------



## treevet

custom8726 said:


> Yeah, in hindsight double doors would have been better, but the single works just fine 90% of the time. Its that time a year again so hopefully by spring the fleet will be 100% again. It's kinda fun fabricating stuff on your down time..



You do real nice work. I have a blacksmith next to my business do the stuff I ask them to do. I wish I had a shop and could do it myself.


----------



## custom8726

treevet said:


> You do real nice work. I have a blacksmith next to my business do the stuff I ask them to do. I wish I had a shop and could do it myself.



Thanks!!


----------



## 1947wdx

*Does this count?*



bakerc8 said:


> lets see some pics of chip trucks


----------



## Mike Cantolina

LOL! Good one!


----------

